
Does the EU's Article13 law give way to global mass surveillance? - ewright
Considering Article13 requires that companies filter out copyrighted material, and that companies like google, twitter, and facebook among the largest in the world must abide by these laws, the only possible feasible method of enforcing these rules is by scanning and filtering every single piece of digital information. Does this not then give way to a global mass surveillance system?
======
chatmasta
If you’re already posting it publicly then what do you care if an algorithm
reads it too?

Does article 13 apply to private messages?

